# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Some of our 3d scanned and printed stuff

## cokreeate

Some of our scanned and printed figurines.

6tag_120114-140237.jpg6tag_281213-141538.jpg6tag_281213-134025.jpgWP_20131229_14_30_02_Pro.jpg

----------

